
The U.K.'s Year of Code director, Lottie Dexter, doesn't know how to code - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/02/07/the_u_k_s_year_of_code_director_lottie_dexter_doesn_t_know_how_to_code.html
======
iamwithnail
Pretty bleak stuff. Great idea, but it's the same as it was with the Big
Society Network - take a bunch of stuff that's already happening, chuck it all
together under one banner, add an 'advisory board' of heavy hitters who may-
or-may-not have something to actually do with it, bingo: A Policy.

